# My carb cycling diet for fat loss



## Lil D (Apr 6, 2009)

Right well hi guys and girls first off , Im new to the forum posting but I've been on here reading through a small bit and im just hoping people will tell me if this diet I planned for getting about 10% bf works.

I suppose to start Il put it that im about 130kg at the moment 20% bf (maybe a lil higher , I got ridiculously out of shape due to injuries but im close to being 100% again and I've worked this out) , so here it is.

6 meals a day. All days work out at roughly 260 grams of protein and 50-60grams of fat.And carbs vary from 250 to 125 to none at all.

High carb / low carb

1: 50grams of protein 200ml of orange juice 10-15 strawberrys and 2 tbl spoons of oats and 1tbl of natural yoghurt blended.

2: Chicken Fillet with salad and 2 whole wheat pittas and a half tbl of mayo / no pittas if low carb day

3: same as meal two with pittas for low and high carb

Gym (pwo is usually just a small whey shake 25g and some carbs about 20-40 grams just to bowl me over til my next meal

4: usually beef or lamb depending sometimes chicken with sweet potato or brown rice and lots of green veg lil bit of olive oil. Fish oil cap and multi vit.Pint of Milk only on high carb day as a treat purely.

5: tuna and a tbl spoon of mayonaise with some salad and a fish oil cap (whole wheat pitta if on high carb )

6: 50 grams of protein 2 tbl of peanut butter ( or tbl spoon of udos depending on whats there ) and a fish oil cap.

And low carb basically works out the same except all carbs cut from meals and breakfast is changed to 5-6 scrambled eggs.

Mon: Full Body wo with 10 mins of HIT to finish High Carbs

Tues: HIT cardio for 30 mins followed by 20 mins of corework No Carbs

Wens: Fullbody wo with 10 mins of HIT Low Carbs

Thurs: HIT cardio 30 mins , Core 20 mins No carbs

Friday: Full body work 10 mins of HIT low Carbs

Saturday: Hit Cardio 30 mins , core 20 mins High carbs

Sun : moderate cardio for 60-90 mins (walk or swimming)

So thats it , all helpful criticism is welcome since I just want to make sure I get this diet going from the start go well.Cheers in advance for any replies. :thumb:


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like there is nothing wrong with that diet at all mate. I don't have any carb cycling experience, but what I have read, it seems about right? But am sure a more experienced member will let you know.

As for your training, I noticed you have no rest days at all. Have you not burned out from all this training yet? You will prob get to 10% in no time training like that, don't know if your muscles will appreciate it though.


----------



## Lil D (Apr 6, 2009)

well the cardio days shouldnt have me too tired and the core work is just to maintain my injury free status , since I had an injured back , and sunday with just a light walk is just for some fresh air like. Plenty of ice showers and I should be okay recovery wise , if worse comes to worse I can always drop a HIT session if Im desperate.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Ye, your body will let you know if you have had enough or are doing to much?

I was just concerned you weren't giving your muscles much time to recover and grow?

I am in a similar boat to you now trying to drop fat, but am only doing 2 seperate days of weights(full body compound training) and 3 days of HIIT cardio, with 2 days rest. But being 35 I need it these days lol.


----------



## Lil D (Apr 6, 2009)

ahhh well then we all know our body the best I guess , I mean Im only 18 so I handle training day in day out alot. Like before I got injured I used to be doing one hour weight sessions at 7:20 and then training at 5 later in the day and i didnt manage to bad and that was when I knew nothing about eating well.

Guess I forgot to mention aswell I'l be using l-glutamine just to help with recovery aswell.Im in no hurry to drop the weight I've all summer just aslong as I do you know.:laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

correct me if i am wrong D but your carb range is this

High - 250g

Medium - 125g

Low - 0g

your protein is 260g

your fats are 50-60g

can i ask firstly how you have worked this out as you give no amounts for your carbs or fats? for example how much rice? 50g/100g?

your carbs for breakfast are not complex enough plus this should be the highest carb meal and they should get lower through the day.....

your fats should be higher on low days and lower on high days......

keep your diet simple....

i also think a guy of your size doing all this HIIT training and cardio on reduced calories will run into overtraining this will put a top to your fat loss....


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

*doing all this HIIT training and cardio on reduced calories will run into overtraining this will put a top to your fat loss.... *

Does this go for me to Paul? As I consume around 1800-2000 cals per day and do 3 days(1hr per day) of HIIT per week, and 2 days of weights either side of the HITT training days. But I do get to rest for 2 days in a row after the last day of training.


----------



## Lil D (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the post , basically I can't give you exact measures because I don't have it measured exactly its usally by eye and like for example the pittas its 2 pittas thats 55ish grams of carbs and the rice is usually half a cup and then boiled works out similarly protein wise chicken fillet usually works out in the 50s considering they're all similarly sized fats wise 2tbl of pb 15grs of fat same for handful of nuts, thats usually how I work since I just don't want to get to a stage where Im actually measuring things to precise measurements its to far for me personally.But thats me I know serious competitions find it essential but im just trying to get 10ish % bodyfat and im not in a hurry plus I can always chop and change as needed like because if i start gaining I'l know its the carbs.

For breakfast would it be okay then to have a full bowl of porridge 50 grams of oats with the strawberries yoghurt whey and orange juice blended , I wasn't sure thought that'd be a killer amount of carbs. Thanks


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

I just have 50grams of oats with a scoop of protein and skimmed milk for a normal breakfast.

Before training for breakfast, I will have 25g oats, 1 banana, 1 scoop whey, 100ml skimmed milk and teaspoon of organic peanut butter in a smoothie.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lil D said:


> Thanks for the post , basically I can't give you exact measures because I don't have it measured exactly its usally by eye


sorry but you cannot really do carb cycling if you don't weigh/measure your foods before eating them as there are many hidden carbs....yes a pitta would have x amount of carbs so that is easy but oats for example what you might think is 50g could be 70g that is nearly 15g more carbs...

if you want to succed with this type of diet then weigh your foods raw then you know what your eating then if your progress slows you know why and what to adjust...

daisbuys - your routine does not overlap so much so i think you will be fine


----------



## Lil D (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay thanks Pscard thats a very fair point , so if i just measure out my carbs will I be alright? Im not pushed measuring protein sources by eye will do for that aye? I mean a fillet of chicken etc etc? and the breakfast shake if I did 50grams of oats and some strawberries that would be complex enough no?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shakes are fine as you use a scoop, you have to weigh your protein and fats otherwise you could be eating more calories than you think and the excess will be stored as fat....if your going to do something then you might as well do it correctly...


----------



## Lil D (Apr 6, 2009)

well I measure fats , tbl spoon of pb etc , I just never was pushed protein wise but I'l do it for now on , cheers.Any comment on the breakfast shake?I thought the carbs were complex?

Also is it a solid diet and programme , would I reach 10% bf with it say over a 2-3 month span?


----------



## Sean1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey you can also try this for loss the fat & gain the muscle.

*Fat Loss Diets**. *To lose fat: proteins, veggies, fruits and healthy fats with each meal. Carbs post workout only. Example fat loss diet:<o></o>


Breakfast: eggs with tomato & bell peppers, orange, green tea<o></o>

Snack: cottage cheese with apple<o></o>

Lunch: chicken, bok choy, tomato, chicory, olive oil<o></o>

Snack: mixed nuts<o></o>

Post workout: ground round, brown rice, mixed veggies, banana<o></o>

Dinner: chicken, spinach, baby carrots, pear<o></o>

Pre-bed snack: cottage cheese, berries, ground flax seeds, fish oil<o></o>


Remember to get variation using your 4 junk meals per week. You'll get bored of eating the same every day after about 3 weeks. Make slight changes, keep the structure. 2nd example fat loss diet, using morning workouts.

get the more secret of fat loss <table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 253pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="337">[TR] [TD]http://www.14dayfatloss.com/recommends/StripThatFat[/TD] [/TR][/TABLE]


----------

